# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Students >  Literature Gap in Open Source Low Cost 3D Printing?

## Spaceman8

Dear All,I am a masters student and am looking for a topic for my masters thesis concerning 3D printing.Due to Covid I have no access to Lab at the university and but have a 3D printer at home.Is there a way to do a technical research on without the need for professional measuring equipment (or at least chep enough to buy for home usage) in a topic that has a literature gap?I have full online library access to any scientifical papers plus some books..I know how to print and I am aware of some printing difficulties but I am looking for a topic that would attract attention (as much as possible) in a field that has not been researched yet.The following has already crossed my mind:1- The improvement of "stringing effects" based on    a- Material types   b-  Nozzle size/type   c- Model Complexity   d- Slicer/type settings   e- Nozzle and Bed temperature   f- Print Speed    etc..2- Cost reduction (printing time, power consumption etc.) in 3D printing and the effect of multiple parameters on print quality.The topics above do not sound too scientifical to me tough.Alternatively I could research the same topics based on the surface quality.But have no idea of how to reliably test surface quality with self ordered equipment!?!I am not too much into material property check since the reliable testing machines could cost a fortune for self usage.I am surely open to any possible suggestions which have not been researched before that I can research with my 3D printer without the lab access.Many thanks for the replies in advance.Alev

----------

